# 2.5T Rerebuild



## Hate-Trix (Sep 30, 2011)

To fill those in who didn't hear. My 2.5T had some engine oil leaking issues. Reasons at this point are still unsure. But after talking to some friends it could be either the valve guides, piston ring gap(was gapped loose by a shop). Either or both of those have caused the rear main seal to fail. Causing a failure of the clutch.

But this is about sharing my rerebuild of this motor.

So today it started of the removal of the motor and transmission will lets say was "fun". Just wish i had pictures of this.

After the motor was out and in the garage, we noticed a that the turbo was being held on by two bolts... two had rattled loose.
And the motor side of the exhaust manifold was coated in oil.

Doesn't make sense to me but alas not sure.

But all i was able to do today was remove the timing chain cover, upper chain with guides and sprockets, valve cover and the accessories.

Some pictures of how it sits now.







Update:

Removed the camshaft cage and head.

Camshafts out


Rockers 1, 2 and 3


Rockers 4 and 5


Piston 1


Piston 2


Piston 3


Piston 4


Piston 5


Underside of head 1,2 and 3


Underside of head 2, 3, 4 and 5


More to come.

There is a combustion chamber line from the piston rings. I know it doesn't mean much.
The head gasket left no residue on the block or the head so i wonder if it was sealing right. I can see black spots on the block that don't make terrible sense to me. I don't remember them being there when i took the motor apart originally.


----------



## Hate-Trix (Sep 30, 2011)

Reserved


----------



## Hate-Trix (Sep 30, 2011)

Reserved #2


----------



## 2crazy4vdub (Mar 9, 2009)

Good luck! hope we can find the problem soon!


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

There may be a leak between the cam cage/girdle and the rest of the head. VW uses an anaerobic sealant there and it seems to sometimes form cracks. I recently had a leak form on the back of the motor because of this. I ended up using some permetex anaerobic sealant as opposed the vw green anaerobic sealant. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Hate-Trix (Sep 30, 2011)

killerbunny said:


> There may be a leak between the cam cage/girdle and the rest of the head. VW uses an anaerobic sealant there and it seems to sometimes form cracks. I recently had a leak form on the back of the motor because of this. I ended up using some permetex anaerobic sealant as opposed the vw green anaerobic sealant.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


Yeah it seems the Rtv silicone sealant that we used has come off. I was thinking of sticking with oem but might give that a try. 

But it looks like the oil feed line had some issues and was one area of leaking. Will need to replace the fitting but it's stuck in there good.

And thanks for the tip. 

More pictures to come tonight after work.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hate-Trix (Sep 30, 2011)

update


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Good to see you are coming along with this. I still have yet to fix my issues. 

BTW, I am working out of GVW now. If you need anything let me know! :thumbup:


----------



## Hate-Trix (Sep 30, 2011)

GTACanuck said:


> Good to see you are coming along with this. I still have yet to fix my issues.
> 
> BTW, I am working out of GVW now. If you need anything let me know!


Thanks man and I assume you mean Guelph vw? I'm holding out right now. The block looks good so I think the piston rings washed out. From when the shop had it. Was running incredibly rich. They could only get it to run on the "oem" computer that has stock injectors. And it was wired with 550cc. Causing gas to sit in the cylinders . 
But will be taking it to a shop to have them give a once over. And have them rebuild the whole motor. Take my error out of it.


Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hate-Trix (Sep 30, 2011)

I wanted to give you all an update. Finally found what the issue was. There was a huge crack in the lower timing chain cover above the rear main seal.







the auto wrecker that i bought the motor from stamped their logo onto the plate and created the fracture point.










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------

